# New Holland to Krone discbine!



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I went and did it. Sold our NH 7330 discbine and bought a 4013cv easycut. Always wanted to get a center pivot discbine and this deal was pretty good. I had to drive 5 hours to get it and about 2 hours to load. This one is used but in excellent shape. Has 2 point swivel hitch, quick change blades and flail conditioning. After seeing the Krone up close it is built way heavier than comparable NH. I just wish I had something to go cut. Here is some pictures. also if anyone knows anything to watch out for let me know.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

That is a nice looking machine.

I can not offer any advice, just like to see a fellow farmer with new (looks new) equipment.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There has been a 4013 for sale locally for $5000. It's probably been ridden hard and put away wet but I should go have a look at it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Seth....kinda surprising to see those pics and brown ground in January in Northern IL. I hope the mower is really kind to you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike, I picked up mower in southern illinois. Near a town called Sumner. just checked cutterbar oil and its perfect! Beautiful country down there but a lot of rural decay also.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

You have yourself a quality machine there Seth. Take care of it and do the oil changes and it will last you a long time. Let us know in the spring how it works!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJ, I literally cannot tell youbhow excited I am to use this machine. Between this and the new tedder I feel like I can do 200 more acres. I removed the cutter bar plug and pulled some out out and it was clean. I turned it on and it was noisier than expected, more of a lower noise than the new Holland whine. All bearings seem tight. I'll be going through everything before its going to be used.!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new iron Seth, I looked at them hard before ordering my moco.....very nice machines


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice looking mower sir, love the blue tractors too. You have a nice setup, good luck with it!


----------

